# MySQL Abfrage



## schlawiner (8. März 2013)

Hallo eine Frage,  ich versuche immer diese Abfrage via Bashscript bekomme aber immer die drunterstehende fehlermeldung, kann mir da jemand helfen

echo "SELECT serverid FROM hlstats_Servers WHERE port=27015 AND address= 94.208.114.37" | mysql -u root -pPassqort hlx1


ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 1: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '.114.37' at line 1


----------



## erik s. (9. März 2013)

Als erstes: Du solltest in öffentlichen Foren keine Passwörter posten. Bitte nachträglich maskieren.
Zum Problem: Das Feld address wird sicherlich vom Typ VARCHAR oder TEXT sein, entsprechend müssen die Werte zum Zuweisen oder Vergleichen in Hochkommata gesetzt werden:

```
echo "SELECT serverid FROM hlstats_Servers WHERE port=27015 AND address=\"94.208.114.37\"" | mysql -u root -pPassqort hlx1
```


----------

